
Ask HN: How do you find a startup partner or investor in the UK? - nihonto
Hi,
To cut a long story short: I&#x27;ve built two enormously complicated startups on my own but I&#x27;m running out of cash and I need help.<p>I&#x27;ve spent the last couple of years under my stone coding 12-14 hours per day and I have virtually no connections or friends.<p>Is there a way I could find a partner or an investor to keep my projects going? I&#x27;m based in the UK and I&#x27;d prefer to work with somebody whom I can meet face-to-face.<p>Where would you start? Thanks.
======
tylercubell
I'm in a somewhat similar position although I'm not in the UK. I've spent a
good while "under the stone" working on my product and I do have some great
relationships with investors/customers, but I don't have any strong
connections with technical folks so it's a bit lonely at times. In all
fairness though, I've been so busy lately that networking isn't a top
priority.

If I were you I would try to find a Meetup and invite myself, get out of your
comfort zone. I've had a lot of success doing that and it's one of the better
decisions I've made in the past year.

------
payamb
I can connect you to an investor that i know, But he is based in Manchester,
Where about in the U.K. are you ?

You can ping me an email ( in my profile ) and i can send his contact details
if you like.

~~~
nihonto
Thanks for the offer, actually I can't see any details on your profile. I'm on
the South West coast.

------
malux85
I'm in London and am in a similar situation to you, email me and let's meet or
chat, perhaps we could pool resources...

------
adzeds
What industry are your startups in?

~~~
nihonto
One is general entertainment (think 16 - 24 demographic, male, using 4chan and
facebook). Although it's got a USP, during the time spent coding the
competition has increased (which I view as a positive). I do have an edge but
it will take time to build user base and to drive advertising money.

Other one is SaaS aimed at power-users of one particular global social media
channel. Senior marketing specialists, PRs and similar type of folk. Very
innovative tool, narrow niche, big subscription price. This one has a better
short-term cash generating prospect compared to my first startup.

~~~
tixocloud
Your SaaS seems interesting and we could be traveling the same folks. I'm
building a marketing platform for small businesses. Would love to have a look
to see if it's a fit.

~~~
iqonik
@tixocloud - Can you drop me an email (in my profile) as I think I'm also
working in the same market but from a different angle. Couldn't find a way to
contact you on your website.

~~~
tixocloud
Will do.

------
NetStrikeForce
I'm also based in the UK and facing similar challenges.

It'll be cool to see how this goes...

------
nihonto
Thanks everyone for the ideas. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.

------
wprapido
whereabouts in the UK are you based?

